# Houston...



## danny (13 Maggio 2022)

Abbiamo un problema?


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2022)

(scrivete quello che volete, tanto... . Thread di puro cazzeggio )


----------



## Ulisse (13 Maggio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Abbiamo un problema?
> View attachment 10244


maledetta emancipazione
una volta si sarebbero accontentate di normodotati.
Ora pretendono....


----------



## omicron (13 Maggio 2022)

io problemi non ne ho


----------



## Ulisse (13 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io problemi non ne ho


credo @danny si riferisse a loro maschi normodotati....


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> credo @danny si riferisse a loro maschi normodotati....


No, io mi riferivo alla particolare sequenza di titoli dei thread.
O 'ste donne so' diventate tutte esigenti in questo particolare momento storico oppure noi uomini ci stiamo a fa' prendere un po' per i fondelli, che semo diventati solo dei tocchi, più o meno grossetti, de carne.
Eh mo, che studio affà, che qui non è più manco questione de congiuntivo, ma di proboscidame.
E lì ce nasci.
Boh mi metto a scrive' come 'azzo me pare a me, che tanto basta er tarello e sapere de machine e ciai tutto er mondo ai piedi.
In ginocchio, diciamo.


----------



## omicron (13 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> credo @danny si riferisse a loro maschi normodotati....


ah... non avevo colto


danny ha detto:


> No, io mi riferivo alla particolare sequenza di titoli dei thread.
> O 'ste donne so' diventate tutte esigenti in questo particolare momento storico oppure noi uomini ci stiamo a fa' prendere un po' per i fondelli, che semo diventati solo dei tocchi, più o meno grossetti, de carne.
> Eh mo, che studio affà, che qui non è più manco questione de congiuntivo, ma di proboscidame.
> E lì ce nasci.
> ...


 ma come la fai tragica


----------



## Ulisse (13 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma come la fai tragica


è evidente che lo tiene piccolo.


----------



## omicron (13 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> è evidente che lo tiene piccolo.


oppure è super anche lui e si sente sminuito


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2022)

Guardate che non posto foto comunque.


----------



## omicron (13 Maggio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Guardate che non posto foto comunque.


uffffffffffffaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2022)

Comunque anche tra patate c'è differenza.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Maggio 2022)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...QQFnoECAQQAQ&usg=AOvVaw0-GKj9UJoA9xtEPrDfASvp[/URL]
@danny non si se intendevi questo


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2022)

L'URL non è valido.


----------

